
Art gallery took down a topples painting as a response to the #MeToo movement - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/manchester-art-gallery-removes-hylas-and-the-nymphs-in-metoo-gesture-2018-2
======
kerkeslager
The Manchester Art Gallery took down the painting, leaving nothing in its
place, in their words, "to prompt a conversation". A conversation which,
conveniently, would have the Manchester Art Gallery named at the center of its
discourse.

In my opinion, if the gallery owners have a statement to make, they should
make it. If they think the painting is wrong, they should burn it. If they
don't, they leave it on their wall.

This isn't a political statement, it's advertising, and the gallery deserves
to be criticized by both sides of this debate for appropriating a political
movement for advertising without actually committing to it. It's disingenuous.
They're trying to look socially conscious without actually being socially
conscious.

~~~
lucozade
It's also a really weird choice of painting. Almost like some sort of rebuttal
to #MeToo.

